# Fustration with this Country!!!



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Why is it that there is a complete and utter lack of communication in this country, once again my Girlfriend has hit Visa problems, which has ment that she was told late yesterday that she needs to leave the country tonight. Apparantly because her company has outstanding fines with the DNRD because of the previous owner of the company, but the thing is why has this only been discussed at the last minute. The issue with her company has been exaserbated by internal fighting in government departments, her company could pay the fines and it still wouldn’t make any difference.

My girlfriend is from the baltics and therefore does not have the luxury of been able to get a tourist visa, with out a local sponsor of the same natioanlity and sex and this visa is for 30 days, and she has then to stay out for 30 days, tour operators can get her a 30 day visa and then she has to stay away again for 30 days. With all the delays and issues she has now only spent 60 days here since I first arrived 8 months ago. 

Why? Why? Why? Do government departments in this country make things so complicated?

I’m seriously concidering packing my bags and getting out of this country?

Anybody have similar fustrations with this country?
:c


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I am trying to sponsor my husband; should be able to do so as I work in a Free Zone. However, despite the fact I didn't have to produce a degree certificate for my residency and work permit, I have to produce one to be allowed to sponsor my husband to "prove" I am working in a professional capacity - the fact that my job title on my visa says "manager" isn't enough. What gets me more than anything is that a husband sponsoring his wife wouldn't have to provide anything more than a copy of his residency stamp. 

The Middle East and equal opps just don't mix.....


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Why is it that there is a complete and utter lack of communication in this country, once again my Girlfriend has hit Visa problems, which has ment that she was told late yesterday that she needs to leave the country tonight. Apparantly because her company has outstanding fines with the DNRD because of the previous owner of the company, but the thing is why has this only been discussed at the last minute. The issue with her company has been exaserbated by internal fighting in government departments, her company could pay the fines and it still wouldn’t make any difference.
> 
> My girlfriend is from the baltics and therefore does not have the luxury of been able to get a tourist visa, with out a local sponsor of the same natioanlity and sex and this visa is for 30 days, and she has then to stay out for 30 days, tour operators can get her a 30 day visa and then she has to stay away again for 30 days. With all the delays and issues she has now only spent 60 days here since I first arrived 8 months ago.
> 
> ...


Mayotom, majority of expats share your frustrations in some country they have law and order but in UAE they have "LAW AND DISORDER". Think of this as an example- an expat is now languishing in jail due to grape seeds airport security personnel identified as marijuana seeds. Man! Can we ask them to train their personnel for them to identify grape seeds from marijuana seed. It is difficult to pretend you know something when in fact you know nothing. It can cause the life of a few good men.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

we're hitting the same sort of frustrations. Thought mine and my son's visas would be processed without a problem now that our documents have been authenticated. But now we found out that my husband has to get the rental agreement for our place authenticated and prove that he makes enough to support us. Even though my husbands' work pays for our rent. Very stupid if you ask me


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

The UEA is not the only burocratic country, mate. I have had the same problems with my WIFE to come to Spain. Yes, my wife. So, we're legally married which means we're a family (yeah, still a small family!) and I have a job here as an IT consultant at a bank... and my wife can't get to come on a permanent resident VISA to Spain.
We're moving to Canada by year end as she holds permanent resident status and will be able to sponsor me there.
As we walk towards "the future of globalization" borders seem to be getting tougher to cross.
Good luck with your gf!

Cheers


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Enjoy Canada. I think once we put our two years in we're going back.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Why is it that there is a complete and utter lack of communication in this country, once again my Girlfriend has hit Visa problems, which has ment that she was told late yesterday that she needs to leave the country tonight. Apparantly because her company has outstanding fines with the DNRD because of the previous owner of the company, but the thing is why has this only been discussed at the last minute. The issue with her company has been exaserbated by internal fighting in government departments, her company could pay the fines and it still wouldn’t make any difference.
> 
> My girlfriend is from the baltics and therefore does not have the luxury of been able to get a tourist visa, with out a local sponsor of the same natioanlity and sex and this visa is for 30 days, and she has then to stay out for 30 days, tour operators can get her a 30 day visa and then she has to stay away again for 30 days. With all the delays and issues she has now only spent 60 days here since I first arrived 8 months ago.
> 
> ...


I don't get you, was your gf having a residence and this residence has been canceled ?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Helios said:


> I don't get you, was your gf having a residence and this residence has been canceled ?



the residence visa was in process, so she was on a tourist visa, Labour office has approved her work permit, but the DNRD will not issue the residence visa


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

mayotom said:


> the residence visa was in process, so she was on a tourist visa, Labour office has approved her work permit, but the DNRD will not issue the residence visa


That's really bad


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

hear you, visa rules change almost every 3 months. Only one easy solution! Get married ; )


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

calypsocooler said:


> hear you, visa rules change almost every 3 months. Only one easy solution! Get married ; )



actually thats what all our friend say too, but the process of getting that visa takes forever too, with getting documents authenticated in UAE then Ireland then Estonia then back here, and on and on and on


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

mayotom said:


> actually thats what all our friend say too, but the process of getting that visa takes forever too, with getting documents authenticated in UAE then Ireland then Estonia then back here, and on and on and on


The easiest way to get married is to do it either at your or your girlfriend's embassy here in the UAE. After that you only have to have the marriage certificate legalised by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and you can apply for her visa. With a bit of pushing it should not take more than 2 weeks.

Other options are a.o. the Jebel Ali Church (you will have to do a 3 day course of how you should behave when married) or with the Sharia'a court.

Greetz,
Winny


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

calypsocooler said:


> The easiest way to get married is to do it either at your or your girlfriend's embassy here in the UAE. After that you only have to have the marriage certificate legalised by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and you can apply for her visa. With a bit of pushing it should not take more than 2 weeks.
> 
> Other options are a.o. the Jebel Ali Church (you will have to do a 3 day course of how you should behave when married) or with the Sharia'a court.
> 
> ...


maybe Jabel ali church is easier than sharia, but nothing can be one untill I can ger her back into the country..


TBH I getting to the point of having enough of the crap that this country serves up and moving to maybe panama or back to Ireland



,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

calypsocooler said:


> The easiest way to get married is to do it either at your or your girlfriend's embassy here in the UAE. After that you only have to have the marriage certificate legalised by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and you can apply for her visa. With a bit of pushing it should not take more than 2 weeks.
> 
> Other options are a.o. the Jebel Ali Church (you will have to do a 3 day course of how you should behave when married) or with the Sharia'a court.
> 
> ...



Sorry but that is incorrect. There is no Irish embassy in the UAE (closest one is in KSA) and few embassies perform weddings these days. Unless you are both Muslim you cannot have a Sharia wedding in the UAE.

If both parties are Christian there are numerous churches that will perform a marriage ceremony and not all of them require people to attend marriage courses.

See this link for other info: The costs and procedures to walk down the aisle - The National Newspaper

-


----------

